# MoCA error on setup



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

I am not clear on what I need to set up MoCA. I have a Roamio Plus and when I try to turn on MoCA I receive an error (C33). I am told to visit TiVo.com/help/c33 but receive an internal server error each time I try to access that page.

To recap what I have done...


The coaxial cable is plugged into the Roamio (obviously )
The Romio is plugged into my ethernet switch/router
I run through the MoCA setup and receive the above error every time

What's the secret of turning on MoCA (note: this is just enabling it on the Roamio, not trying to access from my Mini yet)?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

markwill said:


> I am not clear on what I need to set up MoCA. I have a Roamio Plus and when I try to turn on MoCA I receive an error (C33). I am told to visit TiVo.com/help/c33 but receive an internal server error each time I try to access that page.
> 
> To recap what I have done...
> 
> ...


Someplace on your network you must have a Ethernet to MoCa connection or bridge (the Roamio can act as a bridge the Mini can't). You may have to purchase a Actiontec Ethernet to Coax Adapter Kit for Homes with Cable TV Service (ECB2500CK01) from TiVo (best place as you can get just one) or from Amazon.com.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

lessd said:


> Someplace on your network you must have a Ethernet to MoCa connection or bridge (the Roamio can act as a bridge the Mini can't). You may have to purchase a Actiontec Ethernet to Coax Adapter Kit for Homes with Cable TV Service (ECB2500CK01) from TiVo (best place as you can get just one) or from Amazon.com.


Thanks Les. Your response illustrates where I think I might be confused. My understanding is what you mentioned, namely that my Roamio can act as the bridge. Hence I was assuming I don't need any additional equipment on the Roamio itself just to turn MoCA on.

To reiterate, that's my (initial) objective here - merely to turn MoCA on for the Roamio. Since it acts as the bridge, I should be able to do that without any additional hardware, right? I will worry about configuring / connecting the Mini later but I just want to enable MoCA on the Roamio now, but receive the error.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

For a start here is a better link that lists all pff the MoCA error codes as well a troubleshooting tips.

michael


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

markwill said:


> Thanks Les. Your response illustrates where I think I might be confused. My understanding is what you mentioned, namely that my Roamio can act as the bridge. Hence I was assuming I don't need any additional equipment on the Roamio itself just to turn MoCA on.
> 
> To reiterate, that's my (initial) objective here - merely to turn MoCA on for the Roamio. Since it acts as the bridge, I should be able to do that without any additional hardware, right? I will worry about configuring / connecting the Mini later but I just want to enable MoCA on the Roamio now, but receive the error.
> 
> ...


To use the Roamio as a bridge you must connect the RJ45 jack (on the back of the Roamio) directly to your router, if you don't have a RJ45 connection near your Roamio, that would be the problem.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

lessd said:


> To use the Roamio as a bridge you must connect the RJ45 jack (on the back of the Roamio) directly to your router, if you don't have a RJ45 connection near your Roamio, that would be the problem.


I assume you mean into the Ethernet port at the back of the Roamio. Yes, that is connected. I currently have an IP / DNS address assigned via the Ethernet port.

Mark


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

Have you tried installing and turning on the Mini? It takes at least two Moca devices to form a Moca network.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

Scooby Doo said:


> Have you tried installing and turning on the Mini? It takes at least two Moca devices to form a Moca network.


Yes, that's how I got to this point. I tried to connect the Mini via MoCA but then realized I hadn't turned it on for the Roamio. That's what I am trying to do now - turn on MoCA support on the Roamio, with the express purpose of wanting to subsequently connect the Mini.

I assume something has to "go first" in setting up a MoCA network and also assume that would be the Roamio, since it provides the bridge.

Mark


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

I don't think you need to switch anything on. When you do guided setup on the Mini it should just connect to the Roamio. What happens when you do guided setup on the Mini?


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Do you have a tuning adapter? 

If you do you need to split the main feed feeding the Tivo.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

Scooby Doo said:


> I don't think you need to switch anything on. When you do guided setup on the Mini it should just connect to the Roamio. What happens when you do guided setup on the Mini?


I actually purchased and set up a wifi bridge before I realized that I don't need that (since the Roamio both have MoCA built-in). So, I initially went through the guided setup and it connected via Ethernet. I now want to use MoCA so that I can return the wifi bridge.

However, I still think there is an issue on the Roamio. MoCA was disabled by default (I think). When I go into the "Turn on MoCA?" screen on the Roamio I have two choices - "Yes, turn on MoCA" and "No (typical)". I would assume the one marked typical would be the default. When I choose the Yes option I receive the C33 error.

To recap, the Roamio is plugged into the coax and Ethernet cables and everything works OK (for example, I have an IP address for the Ethernet port). But when I try to switch to MoCA on the Roamio I get an error.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

Tico said:


> Do you have a tuning adapter?
> 
> If you do you need to split the main feed feeding the Tivo.


The fact that I don't know what a tuning adapter is makes me thing I don't have one  My setup is that I have a Comcast "cable modem". From the coax feed on that I have a two way splitter, one way to the Tivo and one to an Xbox. I also have a wifi router.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

What happens when you try guided setup on the Mini?


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

Scooby Doo said:


> What happens when you try guided setup on the Mini?


I receive an error indicating that the Tivo (Roamio in my case) can't be reached, which makes sense because I get an error when I try to enable it on the Roamio.

Mark


----------



## Voodoo22 (Sep 12, 2006)

While going through guided-setup on a Roamio, I got an error enabling Moca.. had to skip past and enabled Ethernet instead. My FIOS router has Moca for the STB, so it should work.

Meantime my MINI is working fine on Ethernet.

Will try enabling moca again later when wife is off the tv..


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

Is your cable modem between the Roamio and the wall outlet? If so, you may need to split the feed: one leg to the cable modem, one to the Tivo.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

Scooby Doo said:


> Is your cable modem between the Roamio and the wall outlet? If so, you may need to split the feed: one leg to the cable modem, one to the Tivo.


Oh, I see - I hadn't considered that (the Tivo needs to go straight to the outlet). To recap, I have following now (for the coax)...

Wall -> Cable modem -> splitter (which goes to the Tivo and an Xbox)

I think you are proposing that I move the splitter before the cable modem, right? Like this...

Wall -> Splitter (which goes to the Tivo and the cable modem)

and then I'd have to split somewhere else for the Xbox.

Right?

Mark


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

Yes, that's the recommended way to do it because some cable modems have moca filters.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

Scooby Doo said:


> Yes, that's the recommended way to do it because some cable modems have moca filters.


Awesome. I will give it a shot. Thank you for the suggestion - much appreciated.


----------



## Voodoo22 (Sep 12, 2006)

A day after being unable to enable Moca during guided setup, I tried to enable it again today. I didn't get the error and was able to enable it. From that point, my wireless network was hosed and wouldn't come back til Tivo Moca was disabled.

I'm guessing it may have been a network loop, due to both FIOS and Tivo Moca bridges being enabled. If there was a way to enable Moca but not enable bridging on either device, that could be my answer..


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm getting the same C33 MoCA error on my mini, it's driving me mad. I have FiOS and an established MoCA network in the house (I can whip up a block diagram if it'll help).

I have an Actiontec MoCA adapter that I can plug into the coax in the bedroom and that lights up right away and provides network connectivity to the mini (so I know the MoCA network is up and working on that cable drop), but if I hook the coax directly to the Mini and try and turn on MoCA is just sits for a bit and then gives me the C33 error.

Any suggestions?


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

Shoot - I was mistaken. I do indeed have the Tivo hooked up to the splitter that is connected to the wall (the other side if the splitter goes to the cable modem). So, regretfully, that avenue of investigation didn't pan out.

Sorry about the confusion but I am still at the point where MoCA won't turn on (C33 error). Any other thoughts?

Mark


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

You know, I'm starting to wonder if I have hit a bug on the Roamio. Here's why.

So, I use the Turn on MoCA option. It takes about a minute and then gives me the C33 error. My assumption at that point is that MoCA is not enabled.

At the bottom of that screen are three options - "Try again", "Change network (MoCA) settings" and "Use Ethernet instead". Given that I am trying to turn on MoCA, I receive an error and there's a "Try again" option, I assume MoCA is not turned.

But here's the thing. If I chose "Change network (MoCA) settings, I get a new screen - at the top of which is the message "MoCA networking is currently enabled". Huh?!!!

If I press the Back button from that screen, I get a screen that says "Currently using Ethernet to connect to the Internet".

So, just very confused at this point.

Mark


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

Are you sure the outlet with the Mini on is connected? Maybe hook a TV up to it and make sure it is getting a signal. Is there a distribution amplifier on the coax? If so, you need to ensure it is positioned so that the Moca signal does not need to go through it. Also check the main splitter at the cable entry and make sure it is not powered and is rated up to at least 1GHz.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Does anyone know what frequencies the discrete frequencies in the MoCA settings correspond to (e.g., 15, 17, 19, etc...). I feel like the Tivo just isn't seeing the MoCA network because the "Auto" isn't finding the existing network... I was able to dig into the FiOS router and the internal MoCA network was initially set to 1150 MHz and I was able to change it to 1350 MHz, but that didn't help. If I can figure out the frequency to channel conversion, I can eliminate that as a possible issue...


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

OK, I've solved my issue.

The channels are:

15: 1150 MHz
17: 1200 MHz
...
27: 1450 Mhz
29: 1500 MHz

I've found that both the NIM-100 I have in the house and the Tivo play nice and both can connect to the MoCA network using channel 25 (1400 MHz). I had to just log into my FiOS router and manually step through each frequency until I found one that worked for both devices. I also had better luck (seemingly) by telling the TiVo what MoCA channel to use, rather than just leaving it on "Auto".

Hopefully this will help someone else if they have an issue.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

GoHokies! said:


> OK, I've solved my issue.
> 
> The channels are:
> 
> ...


My MoCA has been using CH 15 without problems, I used the auto function and that what ch the MoCA went to.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Dangit. The mini upstairs isn't connecting now.

I guess I need to start chasing splitters and replacing any that aren't rated for 1 GHz. I guess that could be a cause of the intermittent issues...

Frustrating that something that should Just Work is such a pain in the neck.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

How else is the router connected to the network -- assume the Roamio is removed from equation. Is it connected to you cable modem? The EtherNet from the Roamio to the router my have created what TiVo refers to as a loop. Which would need to be removed.

michael

"Check the MoCA loops

You can only have one device creating the MoCA network. Verify that you have only one MoCA Network Adapter or 4-tuner TiVo DVR connected to your router
Verify you have not accidentally connected both a coax cable and an Ethernet cable to a 4-tuner TiVo DVR on your MoCA network. Doing so will automatically enable the Bridge mode, and the TiVo DVR will attempt to create another MoCA network rather than use the current network."

quoted from General Troubleshooting section of MoCA Networking support doc.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks, yeah - figured that one out the hard way.

I've got everything working again, I replaced the ancient NIM-100 with an Actiontec device that used to provide the internet connection for my Premiere in the upstairs bedroom. Once I did that and set the FiOS router back to 1150 MHz, everything lit up and started working the way that it should. Don't know if the NIM-100 isn't working properly or configured wrong, but with it out of the loop, everything is gravy...


----------



## Olneymd (Sep 7, 2013)

Mark

Did you ever resolve your Roamio Plus setup issues? We have the exact same configuration.

roamio plus (won't create Moca Network)
Tried direct connect ethernet to cable modem
Turned off cable amplifier
Comcast

After an hour on the phone with tech support, they're sending me a replacement unit. We couldn't get the Roamio to setup a Moca network. They had me direct connect the ethernet to the cable modem, turn off any amplifiers on the cable line, and reset the Roamio. Nothing worked. 

I really suspect that the issue is not the Roamio, but some strange issue caused by the cable modem (comcast). I guess the replacement unit will prove out that theory.

So,i'm curious if you ever had success based on all of the forum feedback.

Thanks - Howard


----------



## RSCHOON (Sep 7, 2013)

I was having the same problem, getting the C33 error on my Roamio when trying to setup the Moca network. I finally got it to work and I think the issue was that I didn't have to do anything on my Roamio (which is my main DVR that is acting as the bridge). I think that I just needed to plug in the cable and ethernet and it started working. I was trying to setup MoCa as my network and it kept failing. Does that sound right? Nothing to actually setup on the main one if it's the one acting as the bridge?


----------

